# ram air vs. cold air. . ?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

which one would be better for more performance into an 89 240sx ka24e engine.. ? a cold air intake or a ram air intake. . ? i need your opinions please. . thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the choice is obvious for this question... COLD AIR owns RAM AIR

i think its wut 3-5hp gain for RAM AIR and close to 10hp gain for cold air


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

thats true but if you have a high rev engine then use a short ram


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

go with cold air because ram air will destroy your engine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

you are such a stupid ass dude.......if you dont know what you're talking about then dont post at all

ram air does not destroy your engine

do you even know what ram air is??

go home and do some research


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea ram air won't destroy ur engine... at least i haven't heard it has..

it can be put in a nicer way DaHCooLoNe u don't have to yell at him


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

well thats cuz he doesnt even know what he's talking about....like the RB series swap...some people dont know what they talk about and they talk smack


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Isn't ram air theorectically better than a CAI, but is difficult to setup on a car next initially designed for it?


----------



## cooljestin (Dec 31, 2006)

fuel burns better with cold air so cai is better


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

cai is a really good way to suck up water from the ground on a f ed up rainy day. cai works slightly better that the ram air . i personally would get a ram air and mockup a heat shield around it.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

cooljestin said:


> fuel burns better with cold air so cai is better


4 YEAR OLD THREAD


----------



## Ratrice (Jul 1, 2007)

Isn't the true "ram air" system supposed to suck air from in or around the cars aerodynamic structure?

I would think with SHORT ram, the air you are inducting is alot warmer, so in fact, you would not be able to cram as much into the cylinders and not be able to export as much as well. The air will cool down when it hits the cylinders, but it has to cool down from the tempeture its already at, which is fairly high... Especially if your on the highway.

With cold air the air is slightly colder and or cleaner because it is being sucked from outside the car and not from inside a very restrictive, hot space. At that i would think the motor would be able to suck a little tiny bit more air into the cylinders and have that air pass through alot faster than air thats just a tad bit warmer.

Thats just kinda an off the top of my head answer... I say, screw messing with pipes and filter on the TB and just do you up a true ram air system... Haha Thats better than SR and CIA...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

4 year old thread


----------



## ViR2 (Jul 3, 2007)

lol, dont u have anything better to do rather then resurecting old threads?


----------



## Ratrice (Jul 1, 2007)

It was the third thread down on the fourm list for the s13's. I kinda just assumed it was new and didn't even look at the dates. I didn't resserect it, but i was going to help..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This thread is becoming useless and flaming is starting up. Anymore flaming and I'll delete this thread.


----------



## ViR2 (Jul 3, 2007)

xe xe, it happens


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Get a Match!!!!!!!


----------

